# Gender of my German blue rams?



## Lepetitelupin (Mar 31, 2014)

I know I've seen a million ways to tell them apart but I am just really having trouble. My boyfriend unknowingly went out and bought 3 GBR's (one is a balloon) and so now I'm trying to figure out what they are so I can make sure they get paired up. Will upload pics as I can get clear ones lol


----------



## Lepetitelupin (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

That one kind of looks male. Really hard to tell, his/her colors are faded, may be stressed.

Pink bellies are what I look for. Males won't have pink, and the fish in the pic doesn't as far as I can tell.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

that white gravel is causing it to wash out..these fish do not live in areas with white substrate...that makes it kind of hard to sex...


----------



## Lepetitelupin (Mar 31, 2014)

They looked the same before we put the substrate in. We just got the sand like 2 hours before this pic lol. I've only had the fish 2 days so they probably are still stressed. More pics soon


----------



## Lepetitelupin (Mar 31, 2014)

This one I believe to be female. Again I have only had them about 48 hours now so they are still acclimating.


----------



## Lepetitelupin (Mar 31, 2014)

Here's the balloon. This has GOT to be a female. She is running the tank!


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

The balloon is female,yes.


----------

